# Laura.......can you get Ollie please...



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

...Dooby is on the teilephone for him!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

:rofl: .... Hey Dooby how's it going!!! Can you speak up a bit I have you on speaker phone 











And no thats not my webkinz mouse pad...lol it was my daughters room


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Laura, i think you have the same phone as my mom. Is it a camera phone?
Boy oh boy do those boys ever like to talk on the phone eh.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Yes its a camera phone its one of those virgin mobile phones


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Laura said:


> :rofl: .... Hey Dooby how's it going!!! Can you speak up a bit I have you on speaker phone
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hehe i have 2 webkinz mouse pads One for the living room computer and one for the kitchen computer . technically they are my kids but I needed a mouse pad for both computers, the store i was at was having a huge sale on webkinz stuff Buy one get one free , so we got them each one 

I eventually bought my OWN webkinz because I got addicted to thier game lol


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

They do like to talk alot!!  Lol!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

:rofl: Look at those boys on the phone!! I thought chatting to friends on the phone all day was a girl thing to do. :lol:


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

LOL!!! I love it Laura!!! Bea, don't you believe it, when Darryl gets on the phone to his brother they go on for ages!!!

Laura, as I haven't got the faintest idea what or who Webkinz is or are.......I don't mind if it is your mat!!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Lol, I thought Ollie was supposed to ring Dooby not the other way around


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

LOL! No, Dooby rings as well.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh, Iam glad Spike is to young still for his own cell phone


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Ha, you wait until he sees Dooby and Ollie with theirs, he'll want one then.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Plukie said:


> Laura, as I haven't got the faintest idea what or who Webkinz is or are.......I don't mind if it is your mat!!


What!!! you don't know what a webkinz  there little stuffies that come with a code you go on line put in your code and adopt your pet give it a name etc etc, its a whole virtual world and very popular my son drives me webkinz crazy :wacko:


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow thats a ton of Webkinz  My niece and nephew like them aswell.


----------



## sammy2850 (Aug 24, 2007)

ive heard about webkins but id rather neopets. And ollie and dooby are very cute and thats alot of toys lol.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

wow i thought my kids had a lot they've each got 4 actual stuffed animals and then we bought them tons of trading cards (almost 100 dollars worth but they were on sale So it was 50 dollars worth) and they both got to adopt a Pet from the card NO actual stuffed animal but it still works just like if it was one, so they got 5 each, along with trading cards, the album to put the cards in, they each have a book mark, my daughter has a fiqurine, and of course the 2 mouse pads

and here I sit with my little stuffed beagle webkinz 
I was going to get the Valentines one BUT it wasn't one on sale when i got my Beagle  
but I want the heart puppy and all they had was the frog so no biggy


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

That's too funny! Now I know why my guys always look so interested when I'm on the phone, they want their own. 

My sister is a member of the World Wildlife Foundation and they have an endangered animal adoption program so that people can 'adopt' a particular animal and you get a little stuffed replica. She adopted the artic fox for me for Christmas and it sits over my compter on the book shelf, where the 'tiels like to play. They must have got the idea from webkinz.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

atvchick95 said:


> wow i thought my kids had a lot they've each got 4 actual stuffed animals and then we bought them tons of trading cards (almost 100 dollars worth but they were on sale So it was 50 dollars worth) and they both got to adopt a Pet from the card NO actual stuffed animal but it still works just like if it was one, so they got 5 each, along with trading cards, the album to put the cards in, they each have a book mark, my daughter has a fiqurine, and of course the 2 mouse pads
> 
> and here I sit with my little stuffed beagle webkinz
> I was going to get the Valentines one BUT it wasn't one on sale when i got my Beagle
> but I want the heart puppy and all they had was the frog so no biggy



I know its crazy that picture was actually taken months ago he has had more since  I keep saying what the heck do we do with all of them when he grows out of the webkinz he probably has about 60 of them :blink: and cards and figurines you name it he has it well not the purses ...lol there is a gift store called Corbetts here and they had this big webkinz party on Friday with cupcakes juice and games and if you spent 10 dollars you got a free webkinz, so Ian took William and my older daughter to the party and they had a blast my daughter came home with some webkinz perfume  what will they come out with next.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh now.........a whole new world has just opened up for me. Webkinz, here I come!!!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Ok, I've had a look on Webkinz.........Oh I wish I had children in my family. Anyway, that is the last time I let Dooby teilephone Ollie, Ollie is obviously a bad influence by introducing Webkinz!!!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I've never heard of Webkinz before either.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Well thank goodness for that Bea, I thought I was being deprived. LOL.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Hehe!! Those pictures make me laugh!! And seeing as were on the topic of "Webkinz", I'll just say that I've never heard of them before either. We have a very similar brand called Beanie Babies/Ty's.


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Webkinz are Beanie Babies "The Next Generation"

Great pics, Doobie and Laura. :thumbu: Were the phones on? They look like they were really listening to something.

That's just what everyone needs. Their tiels with cell phones. Would that be covered under the family plan?


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I will join the club of, never heard of Webkinz before! :wacko: Hear we have Beanie Babies/Ty's..like Rosie said. But we both are in England so..


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I use to have a neopets account


----------

